

Open-source tutorial for building an Apple Watch app - beauchy
http://www.crittercism.com/how-to-build-an-apple-watchkit-app

======
tiagocesar
That's really cool. Thank you!

~~~
beauchy
Some of my first tutorials - glad you like it! :)

